# Biketour in der Eifel (19.07.2009)



## GregMcEifel (14. Juli 2009)

Am Sonntag startet in Ulmen Eifel eine geführte Mountainbiketour "Eifelmaare". Alle Interessenten sind eingeladen!

Distanz zwischen 30 - 40 km und ca. 600 - 800 hm. Es geht vorbei an den schönen Maaren der Vulkaneifel, über schöne Singletrails und spannende Bikepassagen. 

Weitere Infos unter: www.vulkan-mtb.de oder Email: [email protected] 

Startpunkt: Ulmen, Alter Postplatz, 11 Uhr
*ALLES KOSTENLOS*!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (14. Juli 2009)

Schade, die Maare-Tour wollte ich schon immer mal fahren. Wäre ich in der Heimat und wäre ich Sonntag um elf schon ausgenüchtert, ich würde definitiv mitfahren. 
Viel Spaß euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ochyt (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
leider komme ich erst am Sonntag in der Eifel an. Schade. Aber ab dann könnte ich eine Woche lang.


Tycho


----------



## Jagdfalke (16. Juli 2009)

Coole Sache. Ich bin am WE ohnehin in der Eifel. Sieht so aus, als könnte ich mein MTB einpacken.


----------



## GregMcEifel (16. Juli 2009)

Das klingt doch mal sehr gut  Gib mir einfach kurz per Mail am Samstag bescheid, ob du mit am Start bist. Wie gesagt Startpunkt ist Alter Postplatz Ulmen um 11 Uhr. 

Beste Grüße 

Gregor 

www.vulkan-mtb.de


----------



## DiscoOlsen (17. Juli 2009)

Hmm...eigentlich wollte ich ja auf die CTF nach Ochtendung. Die habe ich aber als sehr langweilig in Erinnerung.

Vielleicht komm ich nach Ulmen, kann mich nur noch nicht festlegen.

Grüße


----------



## GregMcEifel (17. Juli 2009)

. . . dann hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter mitspielt 

Geplante Strecke: 35 - 40 km und 600 - 800 hm. Hoffe dass trifft eure Erwartungshaltung 

See you! 

Gregor 
www.vulkan-mtb.de


----------



## DiscoOlsen (18. Juli 2009)

GregMcEifel schrieb:


> . . . dann hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter mitspielt
> 
> Geplante Strecke: 35 - 40 km und 600 - 800 hm. Hoffe dass trifft eure Erwartungshaltung
> 
> ...



Hallo Gregor,

Ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall in Ulmen, Wetter egal.

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Jagdfalke (21. Juli 2009)

An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an Gregor. Die Tour hat viel Spaß gemacht und Gregor hat die Gruppe gut geführt. 

Die ausgewählte Strecke war super und auch das Tempo war sehr angenehm.

Beim Anblick der Räder der Teilnehmer hatte ich ganz zu Anfang ein wenig Bedenken, dass dies anders sein könnte.


----------



## GregMcEifel (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jagdfalke,

das höre ich doch gerne  Wie gesagt, melde dich kurz wenn du wieder in der Eifel bist. Ich bin eigentlich jeden Sonntag am Start. Die Vulkaneifel hat noch viele interessante Passagen. 

Am Besten kurz auf der Webseite www.vulkan-mtb.de vorbeischauen. Da habe ich die aktuellen Touren drauf. Habe unser Gruppenfoto dort auch reingestellt. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin! Beste Grüße Gregor


----------



## DiscoOlsen (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gregor, 

wo soll es denn diesen Sonntag hingehen? Schon geplant welche Tour ansteht?

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GregMcEifel (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo Oli,

diesen Sonntag werde ich keine Tour starten. Sorry!  

Nächsten Sonntag geht es durch die Endert bis nach Cochem (super Singletrails), dann ein Stück der Mosel entlang bevor wir dann über die Eifelhöhen nach Ulmen zurückkehren. Es dürften 45 km mit 800 hm werden, also etwas länger als letzte Woche. Würde mich freuen, wenn du mit am Start wärst. 

VG Gregor

www.vulkan-mtb.de


----------



## GregMcEifel (27. Juli 2009)

Liebe Eifelbikefans,

die nächste geführte MTB Tour in der Eifel steht am *02.08.2009* an!

Angeboten werden zwei Biketouren. Die Entscheidung welche gefahren wird, hängt von der Gruppendynamik ab. 

*a) Vulcanotour:* Wir starten von Ulmen über schöne Singletrails in Richtung Vulcano Steineberg (www. vulcanoplattform.de), genießen dort die schöne Aussicht und fahren weiter in Richtung Nürburgring bevor wir uns über die  Eifelhöhen zurück nach Ulmen begeben. 

*Entfernung: 35 - 40 km, 600 - 800 hm 
*

*b) Enderttour: *Wir starten in Ulmen und fahren entlang der Endert in Richtung Cochem. Abgelegen von jeglichem Straßenverkehr genießen wir die einmalige Landschaft. Nach einer Rast an der Göbelsmühle geht es über die schönen Eifelhöhen zurück nach Ulmen. 

*Entfernung 40 - 45 km; 700 - 900 hm*


Weitere Infos gibt es unter *www.vulkan-mtb.de* oder per Mail: *[email protected]* ! 



*Startpunkt:* 11 Uhr, Alter Postplatz, 56766 Ulmen


Seid dabei - habt Spaß . . 



* Gregor (EifelGreg)
*
*100 % Eifel - Natur pur! *





*P.S: *Ich bin am Wochenende eine neue Route von der Pyrmonter Mühle in Richtung Burg Eltz gefahren. Super toller Trail, aber technisch nicht ganz einfach  Den wird es als nächste geführte Tour geben ! ! !


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

*@EifelCreck und Freunde...*


*Nächsten Samstag, den 15.08.09:*


*Stadtwaldtour *
*Abfahrt um ayn in Sayn *
*oder *
*um zway vor der Sporthalle Oberwerth, *
*für die Autoanrayser.....*

Dann ca. 40 km und 1000 hm im Stadtwald KO. 

*Führung durch die Biketramps Thomas und Jörg.*







Bitte recht zahlraych !!!..... 


*...die Zeit ist reif für ein gemeinsames Toürchen...*


----------



## GregMcEifel (11. August 2009)

*DIE "GRÜNE HÖLLE TOUR" NORDSCHLEIFE STEHT AN . . .*



*Infos unter: www.vulkan-mtb.de im *
*MTB FORUM oder per Mail: **[email protected] *

*Sonntag, 16.08.2009 *

*BIKESPASS IN DER EIFEL ! *
*_________________*


*@T-Brex: Ich werde bei einer euer nächsten Touren dabei sein. Am Wochenende gibt es aber erstmal bei uns wieder ne geführte Tour.*


----------



## GregMcEifel (11. August 2009)

Hallo Hangi,

ist mir bewusst. Die DTM findet auf der Grand Prix Strecke statt. Das sollte uns und die Tour nicht berühren. Die Anfahrt findet auch komplett über Feld- und Waldwege statt. 

Aber das Ringfieber werden wir sicherlich miterleben!

Gruß ins schöne Sayntal. Wir sehen uns demnächst . . .
*
GregMcEifel*


----------

